# Dog Is Really Bad at Hide and Seek



## Robert59 (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Murrmurr (May 16, 2021)

Poor guy.


Disappearing owner trick:


----------



## Keesha (May 17, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Poor guy.
> 
> 
> Disappearing owner trick:


That’s so cute.


----------



## peramangkelder (May 17, 2021)

This will make you feel good all over


----------

